# why contact me



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Got a call today from a company called grounds guys wonder what they want they left a message they would call back? Anyone ever heard of them ?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a call from them about a week or so ago. They are a national company, I get crap in the mail from them a few times a year and other nationals.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Glenn Lawn Care;1895862 said:


> I got a call from them about a week or so ago. They are a national company, I get crap in the mail from them a few times a year and other nationals.


I figured wonder what they might ask me to take care of . Damn nationals


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

They're trying to sell you a franchise. Not really a NSP


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I got a call from these guys a few weeks back. They are looking for people to buy into their franchise.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

beanz27;1895945 said:


> I got a call from these guys a few weeks back. They are looking for people to buy into their franchise.


Yeah just what I want to do someone else telling me how to do things I get enough of that from know it all customers and then right off the top give them a % of the green


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

they want major money for a franchise. I talked with one just to find out why they kept calling... I then asked him why would pay for a franchise when i have a successful company that does not advertise much grossing over 500 k a year. he hung up..


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

They've been calling me for a few months, looking for subs or some such thing...


----------

